# Snow Blowers



## QuickSilver (Nov 13, 2014)

Just bought my husband an early Christmas present... I got him a Craftsman 24" snowblower.  Did I do ok?   It's the model 88173.. dual action 208 cc engine..   Anyone have one?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 13, 2014)

Looks neat QS!  We never had a snow blower, and yesterday was the first time I had to take the ol' shovel out of retirement and clear the path and sidewalk of a couple of inches of the white stuff.  Our neighbor has a snow blower, and if there's a real blizzard with a foot of snow, he'll come over and do our driveway/walks...don't know what brand, think it's an older model.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Nov 14, 2014)

If it doesn't have an electric starter, get one; you'll be glad you did.


----------



## oldman (Nov 14, 2014)

This model sells for $799.99 here in PA. Same size and features at Lowes, only Troy-Bilt, but $40.00 less.


----------



## Falcon (Nov 14, 2014)

Looks like it'll do the job even if you have to pull a rope to git 'er goin', but maybe it has an elec. starter like

Georgia said.  I'm sure hubby will love it if he can make YOU drive that sucker.

I just have a leaf blower.


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 14, 2014)

Yes... it has an electric started...   I told hubby if we were going to get one...it better be a substancial one.. Our Chicago winters are brutal.. and since I've decided to work 2 more years, I need to get out of the garage after a snow storm. 

This on "drives" itself... all you have to do is steer!  lol!!   We paid $679.00 on sale from $799.00 so I thought we got a good deal..  Used our Sears card and got another $34.00 off!


----------



## oldman (Nov 14, 2014)

QuickSilver said:


> Yes... it has an electric started...   I told hubby if we were going to get one...it better be a substancial one.. Our Chicago winters are brutal.. and since I've decided to work 2 more years, I need to get out of the garage after a snow storm.
> 
> This on "drives" itself... all you have to do is steer!  lol!!   We paid $679.00 on sale from $799.00 so I thought we got a good deal..  Used our Sears card and got another $34.00 off!



You are right. I just got the e-mail from Sears, $679.00. Good deal. http://www.sears.com/craftsman-24in...RSDYNBAUWFWM01850127025201310138&eml=16085482


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 14, 2014)

So...... Now I know that it won't snow this winter!!


----------



## AprilT (Nov 14, 2014)

QuickSilver said:


> So...... Now I know that it won't snow this winter!!



LOL, isn't that usually the way; at least he'll have it on hand when it does hit.  

For a handy around the house kinda guy, that's looks like one heck of a great gift.  :thumbsup:  Often some wives aren't pleased to receive such practical gifts from a spouse, at least not for special occasions I once received a microwave on my birthday from my ex-hubby, have to say, I wasn't pleased.  It's context, you had to be there.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Nov 14, 2014)

Falcon, I "drove" our sNOwblower and had fun doing it. After I retired (after I retired the second time, that is), the neighbors would be gone off to work in the morning, and I'd just march up one side of our block and down the other cutting down sNOwbanks, blowing out driveways and/or the cr*p that the plows left behind after the neighbors left.

We named our sNOwblower. Brutus. What a guy! The only thing I didn't like was that he couldn't be converted to a riding mower in the summer and a riding vacuum that could climb stairs.


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 14, 2014)

This one weighs 280 pounds.. so I'm wondering how easy it is to drive..  I wouldn't mind taking a spin behind it..


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Nov 15, 2014)

QS, now that you have it, you're probably right and won't get enough sNOw to use it. LOL  Sort of a variation of washing the car then getting an unexpected downpour!


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 15, 2014)

That's what I told hubby... it's like a $700 insurance policy.. lol!


----------

